# What year is this Cento?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Was this a 2009 model that came out in 2008? or was this a 2008 model? I ask b/c I am looking at the exact frameset and the seller says it's a 2009. Just wanted some clarification. Thanks.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone? Wanted to know if this year's model had a threaded bb or a press fit-type of bb.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not an expert....just love the Wilier look...but 2009 was the introduction of the Cento Uno, I believe. The one pictured is a Cento, so it must be an '07 or '08 I would think. The Cento had the more sloping top tube like in the picture.


**


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> I'm not an expert....just love the Wilier look...but 2009 was the introduction of the Cento Uno, I believe. The one pictured is a Cento, so it must be an '07 or '08 I would think. The Cento had the more sloping top tube like in the picture.
> 
> 
> **


Thank you for the feedback. As I researched this model more, I think you are right. The '09 and newer models seem also to have the "1" after the cento and have the integrated seatpost. This one has the "100" sticker on the downtube representing of course the 100th anniversary of their company....which started in 1906. That made me think that it could be an '06 frame!?!?! But as another member pointed out, it looks too new for an '06. The seller insist that it's an '09....and that's why I am trying to verify the model year.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> Thank you for the feedback. As I researched this model more, I think you are right. The '09 and newer models seem also to have the "1" after the cento .



Not sure if you know, but yes, the Cento Uno is Cento1....if that was too obvious, forgive me 

**


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Not sure if you know, but yes, the Cento Uno is Cento1....if that was too obvious, forgive me
> 
> **


I figured as much....but thanks for looking out


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

♣♣♣ 2008 Wilier Cento Road Bike ♣♣♣

He now lists it as a 2008...and dropped the price to $2500, from $3200.
It's definitely a Cento, not a Cento Uno.

**


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> ♣♣♣ 2008 Wilier Cento Road Bike ♣♣♣
> 
> He now lists it as a 2008...and dropped the price to $2500, from $3200.
> It's definitely a Cento, not a Cento Uno.
> ...


Lol. Yeah, after I had a discussion with him, he did the right thing and relisted it as an '08. Feel kind of bad for the guy b/c he admittedly doesn't know too much about road bikes and took the original owner's word for it. At this point, still have my eyes out for Wilier Cento 1, 2009-2010 model preferably. Can't afford a new one.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The "Cento" was definitely around in 2008:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Bike Prices in Italy

You know, that's a nice bike as it's an anniversary bike. May not have all the technology that a later Cento1 has but it's more important in the brand-history-scheme-of-things.

btw, there was also a special Cento in the "Damiano Cunego" edition, see:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: 2007 Giro di Lombardia


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

merckxman said:


> The "Cento" was definitely around in 2008:
> ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Bike Prices in Italy
> 
> You know, *that's a nice bike as it's an anniversary bike. May not have all the technology that a later Cento1 has but it's more important in the brand-history-scheme-of-things*.
> ...


Yeah. I agree. That was one of the reason that allured me to this particular Wilier. In the end, I just wanted to stick with press-in bearings/integrated BB AND I wanted to try a bike with an ISP. Both of my other bikes have integrated BBs but not an ISP. But the biggest reason for passing on this one was b/c I would be the third owner. Too many uncertainties for me.


----------

